# Shoalwater 14.5 Cat vs JohnSport 15



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I need some help. I just sold my Flatsmaster scooter with a 55hp Yamaha, and am looking to upgrade. My top picks are a 2003ish year Shoalwater 14.5 Cat with a 50hp 2 stroke (or 60-Etech if I can get a good deal)...OR, a 2004 JohnSport with a 90 E-Tech. 

I haven't ridden in either yet, but am planning on it very soon. My gut says to go with the JS and the 90, but 99% of the time I fish alone (so a 14.5 may be more suited for me). One concern I have is the draft while at rest. I'm thinking that the 14.5 may draft deeper than the JS. I also duck hunt, so crossing the bay is less that ideal (fishing) conditions is a frequent event for me.

Price points are close enough to make neither a real front runner. The JS has more features (power pole etc.) but also has wood in it. I don't think the Shoalwater has wood. 

I'm relativly new to the flats/bay fishing as I move here 2 years ago from TN, so I'm asking cause I figure y'all have a lot more experience than I.

Educate me! 

Input is appreciated!


----------



## Jfish1972 (Jan 16, 2006)

*JS15*

I sold my JS15 a few years back, and regret not keeping her. She was smooth riding, fuel efficient and very easy to load and unload alone. I had a 70 Suzuki 4stroke would max around 30mph. No doubt that 90 etec will move her great. I have not been on the 14.5 shoalwater but a buddy of mine has the 21cat with a 140, wow. That boat rocks!!! Best piece of advise, ride before you buy. I miss my JS15. If I sell my SS Bahia, Ill be looking for a smaller scooter type boat.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't speak for the Johnsport, but I have an 08 14.5 Cat. It runs skinny, great little shallow water rig for 2 people. If an inch or two draft at rest makes a difference all I can say is try them both out.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

How is the performance on the 14.5 with a 50hp 2-Stroke? Can it push 3 people if it had to?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have been on the Shoalwater 14.5 one time with 3 people with 50 hp motor. I think a Tohatsu. It did fine and still ran really skinny. All 200 lbs guys.

Joe


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chiquita? Never heard a negative thing about them.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I have heard nothing but good things about the chiquita, but I just sold a Flatsmaster Scooter and don't think I want to go back to a totally flat bottom'd boat. Crossing the bay in the winter time (duck season) is hardly ever less than a rough chop, and that flat bottom beats the heck out of you on a due North or South wind (Matty Bay). I was hoping the Cat Style and/or JohnSport (SS clone) will cut through that chop better while still giving me the ultra shallow performance we all desire. 

Don't get me wrong, there is absolutly nothing wrong with the scooters. Heck, mine was awesome, but was getting some age on her (early 90's hull and motor), and the 55hp felt a little under powering on a 15' scooter with 3 people on it. 

I'm hoping that a 50hp with a Cat hull will have a better thrust to surface area ratio, and I know the JS with a 90 will. 

One big concern I have is the weight of the JS. There is hardly anything about it on the net. I know it has wood in it, so is a 90 going to be enough? (My gut says yes for 3 people, but 4 may begin to hit that under-powering point, which isn't really as much a big deal to me).


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Every small shallow water boat is going to be rough. When you buy a ultra shallow water boat you have to run it like an airboat. What I mean by that is you don't run dead into a 20 mph wind in 10' of water. Shallow water is your friend!!!!


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*boat*

TXpirate is correct. But you will be amazed at how nice of a ride the Chiquita has and dry too. Just wondering why you didnt mention Shallowsport if you are looking at the JS. By the, Forest over at Marine Service in Port Lavaca is introducing a new 18 foot cat style hull; it should be another good.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

The 15 js looks nice I would like to v demo one


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

I have a 15.5ft Shoalwater similar to the 14.5 cat Shoalwater. I can almost guarantee that the 14.5 cat is not going to cut threw the chop in rough water. It will ride just like a flat bottom boat. The hull is almost flat on the due to the small cat design. The reality is that the 14.5 cat is just like a flat bottom scooter. By the way I would not change my 15.5 Shoalwater for anything. It is a great little boat that will fish up to 3 people.

My opinion only.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I own a Chiquita and it really is hard to explain how well it preforms. The only thing that I can think of is that the tunnels design actually lifts the boat and it rides just on top of the water. It is hard to explain, but it is a VERY dry boat.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, I went to Shoalwater this Saturday and test drove a 14.5 Cat with Gene. Overall I was very very impressed with this rig. The one I was on had a 60 E-Tech, and with 2 men on board we are hitting 31MPH going into the wind/waves. The ride was really smooth and 100% dry. We did'nt test its shallow water capabilities to the max, but what shallow water running we did do seemed adequet. Its hard to say how shallow we got, but I would put it in the 5-7" range. Hole shot was reasonable, and I think the jack plate does help. 

Gene was a super guy, and was extremely friendly and knowledgeable. 

Also, I went a saw the JohnSport (but did not ride in it). I like the design, and there were some cosmetic issues (not manufacture related) that I didn't dig (i.e. GelCoat cracks and chips). It was an older boat but seemed like it would perform well. All in all, I think I'm leaning more towards the 14.5 Shoalwater. It will be a little more expensive up front, but in the long run I think I will be happier and will hold onto the boat for a very long time.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

*Gotta look at the 16ft shoalwater scooter*

CaptDocHoliday you gotta look at their 16ft scooter that will ride just like the 14.5. Shoalwater does not promote it on their website but it is a fantastic boat. Picture attached


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow...that is a SWEET looking rig! Is it a Cat or a Flat hull?

I do like how it looks, and I'd bet it probably drafts shallower than the 14.5. 

....bet those are hard to find on the used market!


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

*More pics*

Here is the front side. Maybe a used one out there.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

*On water*

On water


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

One thing I can say is the Shoalwater 14.5 cat will track and turn better than a true flat bottom scooter. the owner that was running his said that it would go where you aimed it as opposed to "slider' style hull.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

*slider*

Good point Backcast.

My boat does slide on sharp turns at high speeds with the jack-plate up to #6 and above. Having said that this boat does not slide when jack-plate is down and on 90% of the turns that I make because I seldom have to make a drastic change in direction. Your everyday adjustment in direction does not create a slide. When I do turn sharp (35 degree +) and jack-plate is up, I have to back off the throttle, turn, and then speed back up. 
This scooter has 3 chimes under the hull that helps cut down on a lot of the sliding.

Not to mislead, it is not as easy to turn as a V-bottom boat but I have learned how to manage the sliding. I would not recommend it for the channels and bayous of Louisiana where left and right sharp turns are constant.

Been really pleased with this boat and don't know why Shoalwater does not promote it's 16 ft scooter more aggressively. By the way it say's 16 ft on boat and title but it is actually 15.5 ft long. Great little boat to maintain, jumps right up onto plan with 3 adults, gets too shallow to feel comfortable and the 60 hp E-tec sips gas at 30 mph with a 4-blade prop. 3-blade prop would get it over 30 mph. Sides are so low that the wind does not drift the boat as fast.

Thanks!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Backcast said:


> One thing I can say is the Shoalwater 14.5 cat will track and turn better than a true flat bottom scooter. the owner that was running his said that it would go where you aimed it as opposed to "slider' style hull.


I was going to say the same. Its something else to turn a flat bottom scooter. Mine was a Majek with a tunnel, just not the full tunnel like the Shoalwater. 
At the time I was looking, I could only find a new Shoalwater 14.5.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

With a flat bottom scooter you have to drive it like a jet ski to get it to turn. You don't depend on just turning the wheel and the boat sticks a turn. You have to let off on the gas turn the wheel and then hit it. It can be hard for someone who is not used to running a boat like this, but it is just part of knowing your boat. I run the back lakes and sometimes have to make 180 degree turns. You just come in as wide as you can, stick the bow on the point, turn the motor hard over and punch it. The hardest part is pulling out of the turn without coming off plane. That is something I can't explain. You just have to know when to give it gas and when to back off!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I've run a 17' Flatscat for almost ten years most of that time with a 60 Yamaha. Two years ago I repowered with a 90 Yamaha. It's a great little skiff and will get as shallow as any boat and shallower than most. It's also built like a tank, and believe me I've put it through the paces from SPI to Venice. I'm on the water 3-4 days a week and NEVER had a problem with the hull or engine.


----------



## sallenclum (Oct 23, 2010)

ive had a 16 ft transcat for allmost 3 years. goes anywhere and everywhere.it has a 100 horse v4 oceanrunner.tops out two people wot 44.scary hole shot.can go in and out of brown cedar cut on winter tides.ive had a lot of boats.its the best for me.very smoothe ride


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday...have you made a decision. Anyone else have experience with scooter style boats?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes. I decided to go with a newer Shoalwater 14.5 CAT. I was happy with the ride, and I think it's a good fit for my style.

I should be picking her up Saturday. Pics to come!


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Congrats...looking forward to pics. Where do you fish?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Well we closed the deal today. I am the new owner of a 2008 14.5 Shoalwater Cat with an '08 E-Tech 60. After much research, I decided to go with this boat. I had looked into Chiquita and Dargle, but went with this cause I 1) got a great deal for what I'm getting and 2) I liked how the Cat rode on rought chop. It was VERY stable and dry. Plus the motor still had warranty on it. 

I'm going to POC on Sat to pick her up. Will hopefully do a little fishing with the fella who sold her too. My normal fishing range is from Sargent to Cottons Point in West Matty. I have been trying to branch out and scout new places as I can, and the new boat will definitly be an asset (especially on fuel consumption).

More pics to come, but here is what I have right now. I will provide a full detailed report once I've run her a bit.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Great looking scooter cat! Like the color and platform. Let me know if you want to hook up one day and please post pics on water.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase. We need to get a group together and run the 14.5 cats some day.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Well here she is. I picked her up Saturday and ran it with the seller. Sunday I took it over to East Maddy for a little 1-on-1 action.

I crossed east bay Sunday with that wicked due south wind no problem. The chop was in the 2-3' range and I stayed completely dry! the splash is all directed out the sides of the boat and not in front of (and then over) the bow. Its definitly a FUN ride, and super stable. 

She runs crazy skinny too. Tides were low, very low, and I was able to get back into Boggy with ease. I was pleased how it handled the turns of the creek. Fishing off the poling platform is fine in calm water, but in waves I got a little nervous. When you stand up there you feel like you're WAY up in the air. 

One issue I'm having, and I sure its just user error, is cavitation. This is my first boat with a jack plate, and I'm having to learn the proper tilt/trim to elevation ratios for getting up in the shallows. So far I find that trimed almost all the way down and then jacked up to 3.75" seems to work best. I took about an hour in the IC and just practiced getting her up (straight and spinning). I haven't quite mastered the spin manuever yet without cavitating. Anyone have some advise on this? I'm thinking I'm trying to turn too sharp of a circle, but I'm also considering adding a ShallowBlaster (the Etech has a fiberglass fin bolted to it right now). 

I run about 33 MPH max at 5500 RPM (me and the dog and a full tank of gas). 2.5 days of running it only used 10 gal of gas!

For getting up in the skinniest, I'm considering the cav plate AND trim tabs. What do y'all think? Overkill?

It came with the Stiffy Push Pole, but I added the Stiffy RamRod Anchor Pin, and that was definitly a good call. That thing is AWESOME. I think I'm gong to have a bracket welded to the poling tower so I can just slide in in there when I need a super fast stop, but other wise - throwing it like a spear seems to do fine in the back lakes and S.Shoreline. 

Fishing was SLOW. I only foul-hooked one teeny flounder that was about an inch long.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I bought a new Shallow Blaster last night. Am hoping to install it today, but need to secure a drill first. 

One thing I noted was its length relative to the lower unit. past the end of the motor's cav plate, the SB hangs off another 8". Do you think that is too far and should be trimmed off? I'm afriad there may be too much upward force on the motor and may damage it. When mounted, and with the rear insert slid all the way agianst the motor, there is about 1.5" of SB beyond the end of the insert.

Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry about the poor spelling and typos. I was typing and talking to someone at the same time....


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Looks like your 60hp has a cavitation plate when you bought it. Why are your changing it? I have a 60hp e-tec like yours and has a similiar cavitation plate shown in your photos. Works fine.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I went with the Shallow Blaster over the Shoalwater cav plate because I was having cavitation and blow out issues while trying to get up in the skinny skinny. I also had my prop reworked and cupped at baumans.

After running it with both plates, so far I'm liking the SB better. I can maintain 15psi water pressurs when I'm jacked up to 4" and 5psi jacked up to 6". Hole shot definitly improved, and I didn't really notice any change to my max speeds. Of course, when running this thing the trick is to keep the plate at the top of the water or just a little above. Maybe it was a little overkill, but I personally feel like the shallow water performance is better, and my confidence is up. 

Also, when running through the heavy chop this weekends high winds kicked up I felt like it acted much like trim tabs would in keeping the bow down.

Launched out of Matagorda Sunday AM. Waded near hog island till 1PM. Landed only 3 very short reds. Bite was again, SLOW. Come on spring!


----------

